# What the biggest tire size for the front????



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

hey all im new here and i was wondering what tire size i should go with on a 18 (not facorty wheels). i herd that 245/40/18 was the biggest i can go on the front. the reason im asking about the front is because i want to try to keep all her shoes the same size so that i can still rotate them. but i still want a good size tire on the rear without rolling the fenders.:confused thanks for any help.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

245/40/18 is the biggest for the front you can get from what I understand. I just got in some nitto NT-01s that are 245/40/18 and Im going to be putting them on in alittle bit (hopefuly) so Ill post back how it goes.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Nice*



CopperD said:


> 245/40/18 is the biggest for the front you can get from what I understand. I just got in some nitto NT-01s that are 245/40/18 and Im going to be putting them on in alittle bit (hopefuly) so Ill post back how it goes.



Alright sounds good. thanks


----------

